#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  VNIT Nagpur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## raymayank

*
VNIT Nagpur Year of Establishment:* 1960.

*VNIT Nagpur Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*VNIT Nagpur Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.

*VNIT Nagpur Cut Off 2012:* (The ranks mentioned are AIEEE 2012 ranks)

*Cut Off Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Gen Candidate*
22162

*OPPH*
254595

*OB*
 39463

*OBPH*
 662372

*SC*
102841

*SCPH*
 519685

*ST*
226631

*STPH*
153957



*VNIT Nagpur Branches In Engineering:*
Civil EngineeringChemical EngineeringComputer Science EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringElectrical & Electronics EngineeringMechanical EngineeringMetallurgical & Materials EngineeringMining Engineering*VNIT Nagpur Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:*
*S No.*
*Description of heads (Annum basis)*
*Amount*

1
*Tuition Fees * 
35000

2
Registration Fees
250

3
*Library Deposit*
500

4
Library Fees
500

5
Gym. Annual Day & Magazine Fee
600

6
Physical Education & Medical Fee
50

7
Identity Card
50

8
Internet & Computer Maint. Fee
500

9
Training & Placement Fees
250

10
Student Aid Fund
100

11
Inter Univ. Cultural Activity
50

12
Industry Institute Interaction
200

13
Development Fees
3000

14
End Semester Examination Fees
800

*Grand Total Rs.*
*41,850/-*



*VNIT Nagpur Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* INR 10,007/- Per Year.

*VNIT Nagpur Engineering Placements 2012:*
*Sr. No.*
*Company Name*
*Civil*
*Mech*
*Electrical*
*Chem*
*ECE*
*CSE*
*Meta*
*Mining*
*Total*

1
Goldman Sachs-PPO




1
2


3

2
Oracle


1
1
4
12


18

3
IOCL
1
1
2





4

4
ABB


2





2

5
Nvidia




1
3


4

6
Telcon

1






1

7
Bajaj Auto

2
2





4

8
Thoughtworks


1


1


2

9
John Deere

3






3

10
Delloitte


6

6
6


18

11
L&T Powai
2
3
2



3

10

12
Tata Technologies

6






6

13
Ace Calderys
1
1




1

3

14
Samsung





6


6

15
Tata Motors

5
4

2

3

14

16
Shapoorji Pallonji
8







8

17
ZS Associates
2
1
4
1
2
3
2

15

18
National Instruments




1



1

19
Morgan Stanley




1
1


2

20
Qualcomm-PPO


1

1
3


5

21
Pepsico



2




2

22
Tata Steel-PPO

2
2





4

23
UHDE
1

1
2




4

24
TCE
4
3






7

25
Mu Sigma


1
1
5



7

26
Cybage





1


1

27
Hella India




2



2

28
Thermax Mech

2

 4




6

29
IndiaBulls Power
1
3
2





6

30
Barclays Technologies


1

1



2














31
Bharat Forge






3

3

32
Adani Group Mining







3
3

33
Qualcomm




2



2

34
TCS
2

1

3
2

1
9

35
RIL

5

7




12

36
General Motors


3





3

37
Hindalco


1
2


3
1
7

38
Geometric

3
1
1
2
2


9

39
Siemens

1
3

4



8

40
Brahmos




1



1

41
Microsoft





1


1

42
L&T Infotech










43
L&T ECC
2







2

44
Unisys










45
Persistent





1


1

46
OFSS




1
3


4

47
Coal India Ltd.
17
9
9




7
42

48
Lafarge Inda


2
1




3

49
Automotive Axles






1

1

50
ACC Ltd.

2
2
8




12

51
RP-SG
1







1

52
TVS Motors






1

1

53
GMR Hyderabad




1



1

54
Sapient




2
7


9

55
Power Adani


1





1

56
Avtec




1



1

57
SISL




1



1

58
Lanco
1

2





3

59
Fluor Daniels
2
2






4

60
Raymonds






1

1


61
Black & Veatch
1

1





2

62
Ramnath Group
1







1

63
Johnson Controls




1



1

64
BPCL

9






9

65
HAL

2


6



8

67
Wipro VLSI




1



1

68
IBM



1
4
1
2

8

69
Honeywell


1


1


2

70
Mukand

1
1



3

5

71
HCL




1



1

72
Simplex
2







2

73
MIDHANI






1

1

74
Infocepts




1
2


3

75
Suzlon




2



2

76
NTPC

4
4

2



10

77
Bizsense


1



1

2

78
C-Dot




1
2


3

79
Rancore




1
2


3

80
l&t ramboll










81
Praj



2




2

82
ITDCEM
2







2

83
EIL
1
1

1




3

84
Welspun






4

4

85
Vishakhapatnam Steel

5
5
1


1

12

86
ITC Infotech
1
1


2



4


Total
53
78
70
35
67
62
30
12
407



*VNIT Nagpur Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Campus:*VNIT has a beautiful green campus of about 214 acres near Ambazari Dam. All departments & laboratories are housed on the campus. Hostels accommodating about 1000 students, including 200 girl students, as well as residential accommodation for teaching & non-teaching staff of the college are available on the campus.


Consciously developed, the campus has retained & increased its green cover, rich in natural flora & fauna, & provides an attraction for bird watchers.The VNIT Library is 4 decades old having an independent three storied building. The collections of books and journals have been methodically developed through the years. It is always ensured that the collection is dynamic in nature by stacking separately ACTIVE and INACTIVE collection in tune with changes in syllabic.


*Central library:*The library and information resources center is automated and users LIBSYS software. Students and faculty access library information through ON LINE PUBLIC ACCESS CATALOGER indexed databases called EI-COMPENDIOUS PLUS, DISSERTATION ABSTRACTS INTERNATIONAL and SAE Technical Papers are on campus-wide network of 10/100 M bps lines and are available round the clock.

*VNIT Nagpur Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
V.N.I.T. has excellent residential facilities to cater the need of more than a thousand students. There are seven Boys Hostels and two Girls Hostels. Each hostel is having a telephone, T.V., Sports Items, water coolers, water heaters and well equipped mess facilities. It is mandatory for hostel inmates to join the mess in his / her hostel, managed by committee of students representatives. All hostels are having independent mess where vegetarian and non-vegetarian meals are available. All residents have to bear the wages of the mess cooks, servants, helpers and cleaners. Ministerial staff is provided by the Institute.


The Chief Warden looks after the management of the hostels along with a team of seven wardens and Hostel Manager.

*VNIT Nagpur Address:* Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, South Ambazari Road, Nagpur, Maharashtra. Pin 440010, India.

*VNIT Nagpur Campus Virtual Tour:
*







  Similar Threads: VNIT Nagpur admission, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities VNIT Nagpur btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Nagpur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Ramdeobaba Nagpur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Laxminarayan Institute of Technology Nagpur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------


## harsh119

hey, i got 64 marks in jee main n got selected to write jee advanced....through resonance rank predictor my predicted rank comes between 15001-20000....will i secure a seat in vnit?? i belong to sc category..

----------


## Kanika chauhan

> hey, i got 64 marks in jee main n got selected to write jee advanced....through resonance rank predictor my predicted rank comes between 15001-20000....will i secure a seat in vnit?? i belong to sc category..


Hey,
      Because of your category quota u can easily get seat in vnit nagpur..... What is your preferred branch??

----------


## harsh119

> Hey,
>       Because of your category quota u can easily get seat in vnit nagpur..... What is your preferred branch??


CSE...well thanks for the help...do you suggest any other NITs(with my rank ofcrse) or VNIT is good enough?
i am also looking forward towards NIT Surat...which is better?

----------


## Kanika chauhan

> CSE...well thanks for the help...do you suggest any other NITs(with my rank ofcrse) or VNIT is good enough?
> i am also looking forward towards NIT Surat...which is better?


Hi,
    According to me VNIT is best in this rank .... U r getting vnit easily because of your category quota so be smart and use your quota and take admission in VNIT .... All the best  :):

----------


## samlesh choudhury

i have got 80 percent in odhisha board and 216 in jee mains so what can be my rank and suggest me other good nits other than nit rourkela

----------


## MILAN VALA

I have got 90 marks in jee main nd qualify for jee adv,i m in obc catagory.i have got 72.67 percent nd got 88.34 sci pr from gujarat board,can i adm in civil eng in vit nagpur?

----------


## harsh119

> Hi,
>     According to me VNIT is best in this rank .... U r getting vnit easily because of your category quota so be smart and use your quota and take admission in VNIT .... All the best


Sure...when does the registrations and counselling usually begins?

----------


## MILAN VALA

Oh thanks.but when will counselling start?how can i fill form?what's the highest nd lowest salary of civil engineer from vnit nagpur?

---------- Post added at 10:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 AM ----------

Plz give me list of top 10 nit.

----------


## neharika aggarwal

> Sure...when does the registrations and counselling usually begins?


hi,
    Usually it stars from mid of june.... May be this year it'll differ

---------- Post added at 06:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:14 PM ----------




> Oh thanks.but when will counselling start?how can i fill form?what's the highest nd lowest salary of civil engineer from vnit nagpur?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 AM ----------
> 
> Plz give me list of top 10 nit.


Hi,
    Counselling would start from mid of june and you'll be informed by ccb for the schedule for counselling  :):  
Here is the top nits list

1
National Institute of Technology, Warangal
Andhra Pradesh

2
National Institute of Technology, Tiruchirapalli
Tamil Nadu

3
National Institute of Technology, Surathkal, Mangalore
Karnataka

4
National Institute of Technology, Delhi
Delhi

5
Motilal Nehru National Institute of Technology, Allahabad
Uttar Pardesh

6
Malviya National Institute of Technology, Jaipur
Rajasthan

7
National Institute of Technology, Calicut
Kerala

8
Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Maharashtra

9
National Institute of Technology, Kurukshetra
Haryana

10
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela
Orissa




---------- Post added at 06:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:18 PM ----------




> Oh thanks.but when will counselling start?how can i fill form?what's the highest nd lowest salary of civil engineer from vnit nagpur?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 AM ----------
> 
> Plz give me list of top 10 nit.


Hi,
    Counselling would start from mid of june and you'll be informed by ccb for the schedule for counselling  :):  
Here is the top nits list

1
National Institute of Technology, Warangal
Andhra Pradesh

2
National Institute of Technology, Tiruchirapalli
Tamil Nadu

3
National Institute of Technology, Surathkal, Mangalore
Karnataka

4
National Institute of Technology, Delhi
Delhi

5
Motilal Nehru National Institute of Technology, Allahabad
Uttar Pardesh

6
Malviya National Institute of Technology, Jaipur
Rajasthan

7
National Institute of Technology, Calicut
Kerala

8
Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology, Nagpur
Maharashtra

9
National Institute of Technology, Kurukshetra
Haryana

10
National Institute of Technology, Rourkela
Orissa

----------


## Yash_pare

hi i scored 201 in jee main s this year.i got 86.6% in cbse board exams..i am from M.P. ..can i get into VNIT nagpur in cse, mech.EE or ECE..

----------


## bhojakishan

I GOT 117 MARKS IN JEE MAINS and cleard my cbse exam with 83.4% aggregate and pcm is 76% what are my chance for getting in vnit???/

---------- Post added at 05:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:30 AM ----------

i belong to open category and what are the other national institutes available for me ?????

----------


## Alina gill

> I GOT 117 MARKS IN JEE MAINS and cleard my cbse exam with 83.4% aggregate and pcm is 76% what are my chance for getting in vnit???/
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:30 AM ----------
> 
> i belong to open category and what are the other national institutes available for me ?????


\
Hey,
 Your rank would be more than 75000..... With this rank you can try only for private colgs.. all the very best  :):

----------


## harsh119

> Hi,
>     According to me VNIT is best in this rank .... U r getting vnit easily because of your category quota so be smart and use your quota and take admission in VNIT .... All the best


hey the cut off rank given above r all india gen merit rank or is it given category wise?

----------


## Nihal Malhotra

> hey the cut off rank given above r all india gen merit rank or is it given category wise?


Yes these ranking are category wise....

----------


## shivam17

Hi
I got 175 marks in jee mains and 87.4% in ISC board.
Category-general ; state- U.P.
Can i get admission in NIT Nagpur in mech/electrical/civil branches....?

----------


## Siddharth upmanyu

> Hi
> I got 175 marks in jee mains and 87.4% in ISC board.
> Category-general ; state- U.P.
> Can i get admission in NIT Nagpur in mech/electrical/civil branches....?


Your rank will be approx 21000..... U can't get any branch in svnit with this rank

----------


## harsh119

Actualy i'm still not getting it exactly...category students are alloted according to their category rank or all india rank??

----------


## Era Gill

> Actualy i'm still not getting it exactly...category students are alloted according to their category rank or all india rank??


That was your all india rank and category students are getting colgs according to their category quota  :):

----------


## harsh119

> That was your all india rank and category students are getting colgs according to their category quota


Oh thank you...appreciate your help... :(y):

----------


## Rajkumar Raju

hello sir ,
     I got AIR - *138439 , CATEGORY - 37330  ranks with* *Percentile Score ( Paper I)  : 91.61  in* *JEE(Main)-2013** .
     Is there any possibility for getting any NIT or IIIT college & Im from Andhra Pradesh.
                                                                 Thanks in advance .*

----------


## Kulkrahu

Hi,

My overall rank is 41827 and category rank is 31424. Home state is Maharashtra. My state category rank is 2918 and state rank overall is 3606. What are my chances of getting into VNIT nagpur?

----------

